# Premiere Pro And Final Cut Pro X finally Support the Canon XF705



## bmfotonet (Nov 14, 2019)

__





Adobe Premiere Pro And Final Cut Pro X | Press Release | Canon U.S.A., Inc.


Canon Press Release Details: Announces Adobe Premiere Pro And Final Cut Pro X Will Now Support H.265/XF-HEVC Recording For The XF705 4K Professional Camcorder.




www.usa.canon.com





Saw this in the Canon Press Releases. I've been following this camera since it was announced. It would be perfect for the type of ENG work that I do. I've read reviews by early adopters who were frustrated by the lack of support for the new file format. It looks like it took Adobe almost 1 year to add support for the XF705 to Premiere Pro.


----------

